# Am I The Only One?



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Gangue,

Am I the only one daft enough to buy this week?

Mondays two arrivals were










and not only but also










both o fhtem I like and will keep for now anyway, till something bigger comes along maybe?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Am I the only one daft enough to buy this week?


Apparently so!  Lovely dial pattern on that second one!

Apart from the Molnija, 1980 Moscow Olympics pocket watch I bought a few weeks ago I haven't looked at Russian watches for a while now. However, I have recently replaced the batteries in these three giving them a new lease of life:

*Luch Electronic (cal. 3055) and two Elektronika LCD's*










It's always a bit of a nerve-wracking time replacing the batteries in the Elektronikas. The displays go completely haywire! However, I've found that if you cycle the display (by holding down the recessed buttons that set the time) for a couple of minutes, this helps to "energize" all the LCD elements and they soon start to behave normally


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Mel, I like both those, very nice finds.







I am in the middle of a period of missing my old Ruskies, they provided a massive amount of enjoyment for peanuts. I have overspent again.









Rich, those Elektronicas! Superb styling.


----------



## J_Jack_J (Nov 13, 2006)

I have got NOTHING new. I have some cash burning a hole in my pocket, but I can't find any nice vintage watches that I like.

It's been ages since I had a chance to splurge, but now the supply seems to have dried up a bit - at least it seems that way.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I had a bit of a punt on a terrible photo advertising a Thales 20 atmos divers watch that intrigued me. I went for it as i was convinced it was a 6105 case.

I was right, I think!

Thales on top



















different back though, but it is the right size and a perfect fit.










I am pretty sure its a franken but it is very well put together, here it is next to my 6105 which has a 6309 movt etc in at the mo as I am waiting for the lume on the original hands and dial to dry.










Andy


----------



## Krzysiek_W (Mar 20, 2007)

my new pobeda:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I got










and


----------



## Joey562 (May 10, 2007)

well i got these two within the last month. this Radio Room operator looks great on a Red Nato!


----------

